# Silver Hafnium Alloy



## metatp (May 18, 2010)

Does anyone know if Hafnium is soluble in Nitric acid (~65% Ag, 20% Cu, 10% Hf, 5% misc)?
If so, will it cement out with silver using copper?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Oz (May 18, 2010)

Hafnium is insoluble in nitric as long as fluorides are not present.


----------



## machiavelli976 (May 18, 2010)

not nitric. only AR or HF. but with so much silver AR is out of the question i think.


----------

